# Slatwall / Slat wall / Slat Board Clamp Rack



## garbonsai (Jan 17, 2013)

So, for those of you that have gone the slatwall (or whatever you want to call it) route for hanging stuff in your shop: what does your clamp rack solution look like? Pipe clamps, bar clamps, small clamps, large clamps-you have way, way, way more wall storage than the average Joe. How are you taking advantage of it in this regard? I ask because, in case it's not obvious, I've gone the slatwall route (4×8 sheets running 8" from the ceiling all the way 'round the shop), and I have ideas, but I'm sure I'm not the first one to tread this trail, and I'm certainly not the brightest…


----------



## SevenPin (Aug 25, 2014)

Garbonsai,

Just saw your post about the slatwall clamp storage. Here is what I used when I had my shop in South Carolina. I will probably do the same thing in my new shop.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Slat wall was designed and sold as a store fixture product. I have looked at it , but it doesn't appear (to me at least) to be a good choice for storing tools. The reason why I say is because tools are all sizes and shapes. I've always had to tailor make holders for each tool. Slat wall would be OK for small parts bins and modules, holding a set of screw drivers, or punches, all of a similar size. Peg board actually would be better for hanging irregular shaped tools. What you need for storing clamps is something you can clamp to. Just IMHO.


----------



## garbonsai (Jan 17, 2013)

@SevenPin: I don't have a picture at the moment, but I ended up reusing my french cleat hangers for pipe and parallel clamps, and regular hooks for all the f-clamps, c-clamps, etc. The slatwall works really well, as it can hold much more weight than pegboard - great for heavier jigs and the like - without bowing or tearing out.

@MrRon: To each his or her own.  The slatwall works great for me, as most if not all tools have a hole in the handle somewhere for hanging, hooks are cheap through online suppliers targeting retail stores, and as I mentioned above, slatwall can hold more weight than pegboard (with the metal reinforcement strips, each hook is rated for 80 lbs.)


----------

